# Breeder recommendation for MD (willing to drive up to 6h)



## Nawal

Good day, fellow poodle lovers. We've been considering adding a second poodle to or family, mostly for Puppet and while adopting/rescuing is an option, my husband seems to be more keen on buying a puppy from a reputable breeder.

While I would not trade Puppet for the world, there are certain health an d behavioral issues that I would like to minimize or eliminate if possible, such as her patellar luxation. 

This being said, does anyone know a reputable breeder of toys or minis in the state of MD or within about a 6 hour drive? We are willing to go a long way for the right pup.

My true dream would be a have a spoo, but I am not sure how a small toy (under 6lbs) would fare with a rowdy spoo puppy lol. 

Any recommendations or experiences are welcome!

Thanks in advance!

ps: I wanted to add we are in no rush to add #2, we will not do this at least fr a couple of months when Puppet is fully recovered from her surgery and even then, we are willing to wait for the right litter/dogto come along


----------



## Nawal

I am sorry, this should have been in the breeder directory (I think). My apologies.


----------



## minipoodlelover

I have a friend who has a DiMarnique miniature poodle. She is lovely. From the breeder's web site:

DiMarnique’s tests all breeding stock

•Eyes-optigen and cerf
•Hips-x-rayed
•Patellas - x-rayed and checked by the vet
•I do blood work on my girls before I breed them to make sure they are healthy

Here's a link to the breeder's web site:
DIMARNIQUE’S MINIATURE POODLES

Good luck with your search!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Barclay in PA has both Toys and Minis. Her breeding stock are health tested. They are beautiful and participate in Obedience and Agility. 

Barclay Miniature and Toy Poodles Located in Pennsylvania Puppies For Sale


----------



## peppersb

*Standard poodles near Philadelphia*

Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Poodles, has a fabulous litter of blue standards. Some of her puppies from previous litters are doing well living with toys and she could talk to you about that. Michelle is just outside of Philadelphia. She is a small scale breeder who is very concerned about conformation, temperament and health. Her dogs are gorgeous and have wonderful calm temperaments. They are health tested (of course!). Most of the pups are already spoken for, but she still has 2 left. They were born in the end of March.

Michelle does not have a web site, but you can reach her at 215-300-5036 or [email protected].


----------



## all that jazz

Zoe is from Dimarnique. Mary is a wonderful breeder, very warm,knowledgable and loves, loves, loves her dogs. Zoe's temperament is great, she is sweet, loving, playful and a perfect puppy. She is not hyper, but she runs, chases, plays with her brother incessantly etc. She also is quite attractive if I do say so myself. She is a mini. I highly recommend Dimarnique.
PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Arborgale

Our first mini, Ruby (RIP, the best dog there ever was) was from Penny Burger, Dutch Hollows Farm in Raphine, VA. You can find her contact info online. It is about a 3 hour drive from NOVA, I66 to I81. We would have gotten our 2nd mini from her, but she only had 1 female and she was keeping her to show.  Penny, does not have a website (she's older generation), but I have been to her farm many times and it is beautiful. She is very caring and I have no hesitation to go back to her again. 16 years ago, she showed me how to groom by turning me loose on one of her own older females. She did 1/2 and I did 1/2. We stayed in touch all through Ruby's years. 

Rosie (6m) is from Eaglehill in SC. That is a longer drive, but a nice place to lay over a day or 2 or 3. We made a nice vacation/road trip out of it. Debbie is also very helpful and caring. I would go back to her in a heartbeat also. 

Hope this helps. Good luck in your quest for your new pup.


----------



## CT Girl

Swizzle's breeder is in Kensington, Maryland. Saratoga Toy Poodles, Paul Redding. I got his name from Barclay. When I got Swizzle one of his dogs was the top agility toy in the U.S. He only breeds plat. gray. I know he does health testing but I was a newbie and all I remember is that eyes are tested. My vet says Swizzle has great patellas and a perfect bite. Paul's number is 301-929-0913. He is very old school and has no web site and had to ask a someone else to send me pictures of Swizzle's champion parents by email. Member of the poodle club.


----------



## Nawal

Wow, thanks for all the suggestions! I was not able to log on for a few days because it's been really busy but I was very pleased to see all the names of breeders and happy customers.

We will be checking them out in these coming weeks and hopefully we will find the perfect addition to the family. Silvers are bautiful CT! My preference would be red, silver and black, and since we already have Puppet I would love to try a different "flavor" lol

Thanks again!! 

ps: I guess I am surprised to not hear about Puppet's breeder, we were newbie owners and I thought we had done our research...we have learned so much in these four years about poodles!


----------

